# Tribal Whip?



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone know the diameter of a tribal whip led whip? I'm going to build my own but would like to use their mount


----------



## T.J. (Sep 18, 2013)

5/8'' O.D.


----------

